# Aaargh This GC -101 is doing my nut in now..



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

I am absolutely done with this GC 101, there is no way on this universe to hear 1st crack. I have tried it with the kitchen roll tube method, purchased a blinking amplifier thing and even tried it with the chaff box off, totally bloody useless.

The only thing I can hear is the heater motor, that bloomin thwacker thing that sweeps the chaff away and the actual beans going around in the drum. I really should of stuck with the skillet pan on the gas hob at least I could hear 1st crack.

😭😭🤯🤯


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Well.... That can be environmental or your own ears not working up to specifications. 🙂

But I hear you: One of the reasons I never really got on with mine. It was more of an "I think I heard first crack" rather than an obvious first crack sound.

Apparently, one thing you can try is to add a grill matt inside the chamber. That will dampen the noise of the beans moving about and you might hear first crack clearly. I haven't tried that though.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Well.... That can be environmental or your own ears not working up to specifications. 🙂
> 
> But I hear you: One of the reasons I never really got on with mine. It was more of an "I think I heard first crack" rather than an obvious first crack sound.
> 
> *Apparently, one thing you can try is to add a grill matt inside the chamber*. That will dampen the noise of the beans moving about and you might hear first crack clearly. I haven't tried that though.


 It's funny you should mention the bit in bold, I tried that and a lot of the beans got stuck in behind it   .. (Shakes head in disbelief)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

First crack.....once you learn to hear it you will never miss it again. It obviously depends on the bean as well. Assuming the chaff collector is on the left, try and stand behind it. First crack is often a gentle popping noise, if you get it at all. My ears are a bit duff but if you know what to listen for you will hear it. Get someone to stand with you....it might be nothing more than that. It certainly is not the machine. Perhaps if you told folks the bean and the method or temp ate expected crack, you might get more useful help


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Try lining the roasting chamber with heat proof barbeque mat. It deadens the sound of the beans tumbling and makes hearing first crack easier. It also reduces roasting times.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> First crack.....once you learn to hear it you will never miss it again. It obviously depends on the bean as well. Assuming the chaff collector is on the left, try and stand behind it. First crack is often a gentle popping noise, if you get it at all. My ears are a bit duff but if you know what to listen for you will hear it. Get someone to stand with you....it might be nothing more than that. It certainly is not the machine. Perhaps if you told folks the bean and the method or temp ate expected crack, you might get more useful help


 Hi, yeah sorry was having a bit of a meltdown moment, just pulling out what hair I haven't got left.

Bean is a Brazilian Santos, Temp 240 (From cool down temp of 59 degrees Celsius) until I like the look of the roast as I can't quite nail if I hear first crack or not. Ah voltage is reading 244.7V with Mach running

I hope this helps.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

Norvin said:


> Try lining the roasting chamber with heat proof barbeque mat. It deadens the sound of the beans tumbling and makes hearing first crack easier. It also reduces roasting times.
> 
> View attachment 43950


 Hi Norton, I saw something like this from another thread or on YT and thought, yes that's perfect, just what I need. I purchased some inserted it into the drum and found that a lot of the beans got through the holes and then ended up trapped in behind the mesh  I must have a look though to see if you can get mesh with smaller holes.

Just one question if I may, did you remove the metal divider in the drum to fit the mesh ?

Many thanks. Ian


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

WestlandWessex said:


> Hi Norton, I saw something like this from another thread or on YT and thought, yes that's perfect, just what I need. I purchased some inserted it into the drum and found that a lot of the beans got through the holes and then ended up trapped in behind the mesh  I must have a look though to see if you can get mesh with smaller holes.
> 
> Just one question if I may, did you remove the metal divider in the drum to fit the mesh ?
> 
> Many thanks. Ian


 Yes, it should just pull out, or possibly need a bit of gentle persuasion with a screwdriver.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

Norvin said:


> Yes, it should just pull out, or possibly need a bit of gentle persuasion with a screwdriver.


 Okay, yes I take mine out to clean it From time to time. Sorry another question, did you leave the divider out after fitting the mesh or put it back in ?

Many thanks. Ian


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

WestlandWessex said:


> Okay, yes I take mine out to clean it From time to time. Sorry another question, did you leave the divider out after fitting the mesh or put it back in ?
> 
> Many thanks. Ian


 Put it back in, there is clearance.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

Norvin said:


> Put it back in, there is clearance.


 Perfect, thanks for your help 👍


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I use this, the holes are small


----------



## hullcity (Feb 5, 2014)

First crack in the Gene is very hard to hear with Brazilian beans, especially if you don't know what you're listening for. Better to roast a hard/high grown bean or Monsooned Malabar, you should hear the crack with those.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

Stanic said:


> I use this, the holes are small


 Thanks Stanic, I am trying to find something similar in the UK but with little success at the moment


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

hullcity said:


> First crack in the Gene is very hard to hear with Brazilian beans, especially if you don't know what you're listening for. Better to roast a hard/high grown bean or Monsooned Malabar, you should hear the crack with those.


 Thanks hullcity, I will definitely bare that in mind next time, sadly I have another 16kg's of Brazilian to get through first


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That can be environmental


 true, when roasting outside during the day it is very hard to hear, while at midnight each sound is crystal clear


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You can go off smell, smoke production, and appearance, if you can't hear first crack.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> You can go off smell, smoke production, and appearance, if you can't hear first crack.


 Hi Rob, in all honesty that's what I have been kind of doing up until now. But guess what, (what I hear you ask 🤔). I managed to get some finer mesh oven trays with smaller holes and converted the drum of the GC just like @Norvin had advised I attached the sound amplifier just down by the exit for the chaff from the drum and (BINGO) .. I broke my first crack virginity and it was so prominent, (probably not the best choice of words 😳) I then went on to roast another five batches and I can't believe how evenly roasted they are 😀

Massive thanks to everyone for your help and suggestions 👍👍


----------



## SageBEuser (Feb 28, 2019)

I got some mesh this week and fitted it into the roasting chamber in two halves to obviate taking out the metal divider. It does make the first crack a little easier to hear. Using Columbian Excelso beans on two roasts, so far, no beans have got stuck behind the mesh. Not heard 2nd Crack ever on the Gene.

Columbian Excelso beans have been at 1st crack yesterday/today at an indicated 231/232degC respectively on the Gene 101, at 12mins 15secs /13mins 5secs. Ambient temps24/20degC, respectively, today/yesterday.)

(Kemo M028N Power Control Module fitted and used with a power meter to control temperature gradient.)


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

WestlandWessex said:


> Hi Rob, in all honesty that's what I have been kind of doing up until now. But guess what, (what I hear you ask 🤔). I managed to get some finer mesh oven trays with smaller holes and converted the drum of the GC just like @Norvin had advised I attached the sound amplifier just down by the exit for the chaff from the drum and (BINGO) .. I broke my first crack virginity and it was so prominent, (probably not the best choice of words 😳) I then went on to roast another five batches and I can't believe how evenly roasted they are 😀
> 
> Massive thanks to everyone for your help and suggestions 👍👍


 Where did you find the finer mesh in the end? I might do the same to mine...


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

jaffro said:


> Where did you find the finer mesh in the end? I might do the same to mine...


 Hi Jaffro, I found them in my local Home Bargains store, they are designed to cook oven chips on but with a bit of creativity and some good scissors you can make it work, I

purchased three as they were only £1.20 each 😊

Just a note though, I had to do an overlap due to the drum being slightly too big in circumference, but it definitely works a treat 👍

I have added a photo of what to look out for.

I hope this helps.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

SageBEuser said:


> I got some mesh this week and fitted it into the roasting chamber in two halves to obviate taking out the metal divider. It does make the first crack a little easier to hear. Using Columbian Excelso beans on two roasts, so far, no beans have got stuck behind the mesh. Not heard 2nd Crack ever on the Gene.
> 
> Columbian Excelso beans have been at 1st crack yesterday/today at an indicated 231/232degC respectively on the Gene 101, at 12mins 15secs /13mins 5secs. Ambient temps24/20degC, respectively, today/yesterday.)
> 
> *(Kemo M028N Power Control Module fitted and used with a power meter to control temperature gradient.)*


 Hi SageBEUser,

I would certainly be interested in finding out how you fitted the Kemp M0228N power control module with a power meter that's for sure.

Ian


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Plus one for trying Malabar. For many beans it's hard to hear it, until you have have done a few batches of Malabar to know the obvious sound, it's hard to tune in for the less obvious. For decaff is near on impossible without a mechanics stethoscope.


----------



## SageBEuser (Feb 28, 2019)

WestlandWessex said:


> Hi SageBEUser,
> 
> I would certainly be interested in finding out how you fitted the Kemp M0228N power control module with a power meter that's for sure.
> 
> Ian


 Hi Ian,

Not my idea to fit a Kemo M028N power controller but works fine. A Dane posted the idea a few years back and as the kit is German designed and sourced I thought it would be up to the job.

Fitted it in exactly the same way as the familiar dimmer switch project idea, with the Direct/Dimmer two way lighting switch in the circuit and in series with the heater circuit (Terminal 4 tag) in the Gene. So the only difference with my set up is that there's the Kemo Power Controller fitted in place of the lighting dimmer module. I've fitted a second 100K ohm potentiometer in series with the 470K pot that comes with the Kemo PM in order the fine tune what is otherwise a fairly blunt control.

In use, the Kemo seems to cause an indicated power loss of 24watts over the mains supply when switched in circuit. So not much effect, in terms of power loss in practice, though I've not used it through a winter yet.. I've operated it "always in circuit" from the start of the roast several times and it doesn't seem to get warm (two aluminium plates fitted as heat sinks within the project case) and managed to deliver an indictaed 1270watts at max power, though our mains voltage is usually good at 240v-ish.

The Kemo PM doesn't seems to cost much more thn the lighting dimmer and appears to be designed to do the job compared to a lighting dimmer adapted to a different use. I say seems, because I'm not an electrical engineer and am not qualified to say.

Let me know if you would like more detail or photos.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

SageBEuser said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> Not my idea to fit a Kemo M028N power controller but works fine. A Dane posted the idea a few years back and as the kit is German designed and sourced I thought it would be up to the job.
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for your reply, it is definitely something that I would be interested in doing to modify my GC especially to have more control over its capabilities.

Sadly though I am not that clued up on electronics to have the confidence to carry out the job myself. I might try and find someone in the Derbyshire area who would be willing to fit it for me and pay them to do it.

I would certainly love to see the photos of what you did though if you wouldn't mind, it may be a little easier than I am thinking and it may give me a bit of confidence to try and do it myself 🤔

Very many thanks again. Ian


----------



## SageBEuser (Feb 28, 2019)

I was nervous at first but the whole thing became much clearer when I'd bought the bits and was looking at which terminals to connect with which. Photos attached. Theres a You Tube video that shows you how to take the cover off the Gene. Inside, the heater terminal 4 is easy to identify. The two way light switch was the most complicated part to get my head around.

Project box was off interweb, two way switch was from B&Q. Kemo came with one knob amd wires.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

SageBEuser said:


> I was nervous at first but the whole thing became much clearer when I'd bought the bits and was looking at which terminals to connect with which. Photos attached. Theres a You Tube video that shows you how to take the cover off the Gene. Inside, the heater terminal 4 is easy to identify. The two way light switch was the most complicated part to get my head around.
> 
> Project box was off interweb, two way switch was from B&Q. Kemo came with one knob amd wires.
> 
> ...


 Perfect 👌 .. Thank you so much for the information, I will have a look for the video and also the wiring diagrams for the dimmer switch mods and study them 👍.


----------



## SageBEuser (Feb 28, 2019)

After thought. Unless I'm corrected by someone with electrical knowledge who knows better, I would say that you could do the entire job with just the Kemo N029N power controller and not use a secondary circuit with the two way switch in. That would make the wiring super simple and a doddle to fit. The power loss would seem insignificant.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

SageBEuser said:


> After thought. Unless I'm corrected by someone with electrical knowledge who knows better, I would say that you could do the entire job with just the Kemo N029N power controller and not use a secondary circuit with the two way switch in. That would make the wiring super simple and a doddle to fit. The power loss would seem insignificant.


 Ooh that sounds even better 🤔 .. Would I need any other parts as well as the Kemo power controller ?


----------



## SageBEuser (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi Ian,

I'm going to try to send you a personal message with the diagrams in and some tips. I don't want to post them on here in case there are sharks circling.

Norman


----------



## SageBEuser (Feb 28, 2019)

Hmm, some unintended diagram repetition there.......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

all been done years ago!

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/search:site/q/gene cafe

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/gene-cafe-dimmer-control-modification

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/gene-cafe-dimmer-control-mod-stage-2


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> all been done years ago!
> 
> http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/search:site/q/gene cafe
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the links DFK41, much appreciated indeed 👍 .. I will have a good read through.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

WestlandWessex said:


> Thanks for the links DFK41, much appreciated indeed 👍 .. I will have a good read through.


 Also this:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/37836-gene-cafe-cbr-101-dimmer-mod-mediumroaststeam-take-on-it/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=532177&embedComment=532177&embedDo=findComment#comment-532177


----------



## SageBEuser (Feb 28, 2019)

Time to get out of the water....


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Also this:
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/37836-gene-cafe-cbr-101-dimmer-mod-mediumroaststeam-take-on-it/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=532177&embedComment=532177&embedDo=findComment#comment-532177


 Thanks Rob, much appreciated 👍


----------

